# Slaming Butt on Floor Help?



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Have anyone every had their Golden slam their butt forcefully on the floor throwing both feet up in the air? He will also occasionally scoot.

I took him to get groomed and the groomer said that his anal sacs are not full and now his butt is very clean. He is not scooting now but will still occasionally do the butt slamming action minus the scoot.

Do you think this is still an anal gland issue.

If he keeps doing it I may have the vet check them.

He just had a poop sample checked not parasites.

Any other causes if not anal glands or parasites. Will do it quite forcefully with a little jump and land.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gold*

Gold: I would definitely take him to vet. Sounds like anal glands, but I'm not a vet, so I would have an expert look at him.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

How old is he? Did this start to happen all of a sudden?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Roxi does the butt slam every now and then when her anal glands are full, or sometimes she'll get a bug bite and chew on it until it becomes a hot spot in that area. Then it is a quick jump and loud thump on the floor and voracious chewing. Check for a bug bite/hot spot, too.

Roughage helps with the anal sac problem -- I give mine raw carrots to chew on. They love them!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Usually groomers don't internally express anal sacs like the vet does you might want to have a vet check him out.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Benjamin will be 6 yrs old on Aug 30th this year.
He has done this before and on and off for a few months.
Riley never did this in almost 11 yrs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gold*

Gold: The vet will know what to do. I agree with the other person that said the groomer might not have known the anal glands were full.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

GoldinPNW said:


> Benjamin will be 6 yrs old on Aug 30th this year.
> He has done this before and on and off for a few months.
> Riley never did this in almost 11 yrs.


Please report back, I was going to suggest worms, but now I don't know, will be follow for an update to see what your vets said


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

My boy does this every once in a while. Usually it meant he needed his anal glands expressed. Other times its been due to food allergies & you can see that the skin directly around his bum is reddish/irritated.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He could have tapeworms, which will not show up on a fecal exam. If you find any "pieces of rice" type pieces on his fur, bed or in his poop, those are tapeworms and need medication to get rid of them.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wilson will do this periodically and when he does it always means he has to go to the bathroom, especially when I have been gone for several hours and he was home alone. He has never had an anal gland problem


----------

